# Renewed cert for imap-ssl, now cannot connect

## Bigun

syslog-ng is showing this error from imapd-ssl:

```
imapd-ssl: couriertls: /etc/courier-imap/imapd.pem: error:0906D06C:PEM routines:PEM_read_bio:no start line
```

I also looked at the pem files comparing the new and old, and the new contains information that the old one did not contain.

The beginning of the new one contained this:

```
Certificate:

    Data:

        Version: 3 (0x2)

        Serial Number: 2 (0x2)

        Signature Algorithm: sha1WithRSAEncryption

(cut the rest off for security)
```

While the old one started with this:

```
-----BEGIN RSA PRIVATE KEY-----

(Unreadable garbage cut off)
```

I'm fairly sure this is the reason I can't connect, but I'm not sure how to make courier-imapd play nice with the new cert.  Help?

----------

## Bigun

Anyone?

----------

